# Lighting 18" cube with panorama pro LEDs



## root3 (Jul 7, 2012)

I’m shopping around for a light fixture for a planted 18” cube. I’d like to have enough light for a carpet of low foreground plants (e.g. HC). I am considering the Ecoxotic panorama pro 19w LED module (12 LEDs @ 8000k). Would this give me enough light?

I’m having trouble finding data on this product. The older regular 13w panorama module only gets 36PAR @ 18” according to the LED lighting compendium, and I’m wondering how much that extra 0.5 or so watts per LED does in terms of light strength.

Any general input or data on the 19w Panorama Pro modules? Anybody have experience using one?


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I know a lot of salt water people use them, perhaps some of the reef forums could help out with par data? Try 3reef or nano-reef perhaps.
A typical install is two panorama pros in a biocube 29 gallon, which is around the same height as your cube. I'm thinking if two of them can provide enough light for corals then it seems logical that they could produce enough light to qualify for high light over plants.


----------



## root3 (Jul 7, 2012)

Great suggestion! I'm going to see what they have to say about it.


----------



## root3 (Jul 7, 2012)

In case anyone else has been looking for information on this, I found the following. 

Someone at nano-reef.com used a PAR meter to measure light from a Panorama Pro module in a 28 gallon biocube, and came up with

1 12K White/445nm Blue Module - 55 PAR at the bottom of a 28 Gallon Biocube
1 12K White/445nm Blue & 1 445nm Blue - 85 PAR at the bottom
(Source: http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t236372-150.html)

These were the only actual PAR readings I could find. 

28 Gallon biocubes are 22" high, although I'm not sure if that measurement includes the height of the hood. (Source: http://www.f3images.com/IMD/UserManuals/JB7137.pdf)

Assuming that the output does not change dramatically between the 12k/445nm LED's and the 8000K LED's, it seems reasonable to assume that one Panorama Pro strip would give at least 50-60 PAR at the bottom of a 18" tank. I understand this is considered solidly medium light (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105774).

This also seems to generally agree with an Ecoxotic sales rep's claim about the Pro modules giving out about 40% more light than the old 13w versions. (Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAr45ri8Rp4 The claim I reference is at 3:45. The pitch on Pro modules starts at 3:22.) I am terrible at math, but I think 55 PAR is about 153% of 36 PAR.

On the other hand, a guide provided by Ecoxotic to Drs Foster and Smith recommends 2 Pro modules and 4 stunner strips for freshwater planted aquariums 18-29 gallons. (Source: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=2998) I guess this would bring the bottom up into the high light range in an 18" tank.

I also emailed Ecoxotic directly about this, but I'm still waiting on a reply. Right now it seems like one Pro module would be sufficient to grow low-mid light plants on the bottom of an 18" tank. I'm not sure if 50-60 PAR is enough to keep foreground plants low and carpeting, though.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

My fiancee's biocube is 19.5 inches from base to top of hood and about 17" from substrate to inside of hood. The nanocubes are a bit taller and narrower, so between the two of them it looks like a fair comparison to your tank.

I'll ask my local reef people if anyone has taken par readings on a cube but I haven't seen anything posted.


----------



## FreshPuff (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey root3, I am currently using 2 of the panorama pros on a 12" cube. 
1- 8000k 19w 
1- 10,000k 19w 
The Pros are positioned about 15" from the substrate. I have no problem growing a full HC carpet. The downoi grows compact as well.
If the lights are positioned any lower, algae begins to take over. 
You definitely want to purchase at least two of the pros if you are planning on growing plants. When it comes to HC, you want light distributed evenly as possible along the substrate to create a nice carpetroud:


----------



## root3 (Jul 7, 2012)

Appreciate the input blink. Would love to hear the data that the reefers have.


----------



## root3 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply FreshPuff. It's great to get input from folks who have been there, done that--especially from ATX. Love your town.

Since I plan to have microsorum higher in the water column towards the back of the tank, I was hoping I could grow a foreground carpet by having one module towards the front of the tank. I'm also weary of algae from too much light. But I guess I need to shell out for two modules...


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

You should check out the Kessil amazon sun pendants. We use them over our 18" cubes and they're a perfect amount of light


----------



## root3 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the response IWANNAGOFAST. Those Kessils look amazing, and I like the clean look of the goose-neck mount; they cost a little more than I'm willing to spend on lighting right now, though...


----------



## dopechess (Feb 20, 2011)

i have a ADA 45c which is a 25gallon cube. I am lighting it with a pendulum light fixture i bought from ikea and a par38 bulb i bought from the bay. Cost of lighting is about 35 bucks total. If you do the par38 thing, make sure you get a bulb with 60 degree optics and the right color spectrum.


----------



## root3 (Jul 7, 2012)

PAR38 bulbs were something that I was completely unaware of. Thanks for the suggestion dopechess! Definitely going to look into those.


----------



## dopechess (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's a pic of my tank setup last week. I just planted everything this weekend. I'll post a pic of the final results later.


----------



## root3 (Jul 7, 2012)

Your picture is not showing up for some reason. I'll look forward to the final result.


----------



## VB SUP (May 29, 2012)

I have the 18” Panorama Pro LED Fixture with 3 8000K White LED Modules on my 33 gallon Mr. Aqua. I'm doing a Dry Start with my tank and have little feedback other than the company has been great to work with. The person that I talked to there was:

Angel Sinatra
Account Manager
760-727-7285-Direct Line
760-727-7286-Fax
www.ecoxotic.com


----------



## dopechess (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like there's quite a bit of shadowing in the corners. Perhaps you should rise your light a tad higher?


----------



## VB SUP (May 29, 2012)

I have a tank mounted fixture which can't be raised. I just returned from 2 weeks travel so in the next day to two I'll post updated pictures for comparison on my journal.


----------

